# House Rabbits and pregnant women



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

hi there,

I have been offered a house rabbit and would love to take him but i am 12 weeks pregnant and need to know that it will be safe. 

Can anybody advise me on this?

Cheers in advance :thumbup1::thumbup1:

Gill
x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Why wouldn't it be safe? Rabbits can't harm you if your pregnant, in fact the only animal I know of that affects pregnant women is sheep.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it would be fine but be wary if you have a cat that uses a litter tray you're not allowed anywhere near the litter


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks guys thats brill i will get some pics up when we get him.

Gill
x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbit poos are just mushed up grass so u should be fine. Just make sure u bunny proof ur house well to save u the stress of finding everything eaten


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> rabbit poos are just mushed up grass so u should be fine. Just make sure u bunny proof ur house well to save u the stress of finding everything eaten


Yeah as Emzy said anything not made of steel will be chewed if its in rabbit reach and they can climb up low furtniture so don't underestimate them. Main thing is making sure any harmful things like wires are out of reach or protected with some tubing to prevent chewing. Lots of wooden toys will help prevent boredom and destructiveness by giving in to their urge to chew.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

You'll be fine with a house bunny I was theres nothing harmful in it.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

perfect we get him tonight i am soooo excited lol

he is about 9months old i think and he is a wee albino bunny he is gorgeous lol

just not sure how my akita is going to take to him lol


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought akitas were hunting dogs? Could he not have a few issues with a house bunny


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

hope not, well he doesnt bother about the ones outside so he should be fine!!!

although we will have to wait until his kennel cough clears up he started coughing last nite when we got back so i am kinda gutted, but i wouldnt like the rabbit to catch anything.

Gill
x


----------



## bajaboy5b (Jul 10, 2009)

i thing i know bunnys love HDMI cables and any wire they can find.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

yeh they are all getting moved tonight


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Our house bun Georgie chewed through the lap top charger cable which cost £70 to replace and he's nearly had the new one too  

2 of our other buns have completely removed the wire from the TV in the conservatory and the lamp in there too 

Good luck with your new bun and the baby too x


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ty-bo said:


> Our house bun Georgie chewed through the lap top charger cable which cost £70 to replace and he's nearly had the new one too
> 
> 2 of our other buns have completely removed the wire from the TV in the conservatory and the lamp in there too
> 
> Good luck with your new bun and the baby too x


oh they are terrible with those teeth lol

thanks very much i will keep all updated on bunny and baby lol

gill
x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

buy some flexible plastic tubing for ur wires and keep them well out the way. If the bunnies eat the plastic it can cause them to have a blockage which is more likely to be fatal than not, apparently they dont like bitter apple, so u could put this on the wires etc


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

well i have some chew stop for the dog so wonder if that mite work!!


----------

